#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  stack stabiliseren?

## tarpan

Hey mensen,
Zijn er bepaalde technieken om een stapel kasten stabieler te zetten?
Ik heb namelijk de dB-tech flexsys concert en vertrouw het niet helemaal in de gebruikelijke opstelling (twee subs, met daarbovenop een hoge smalle top).
1 keer kreeg ik het even warm, toen het publiek er net te dicht bij kon, en ik het hele geval toch iets zag wankelen.
Spanband is idd nogal logisch, maar het hele zaakje is nogal topzwaar.
Ik heb al zitten denken aan een soort base-plate?

----------


## berolios

stackhoutjes + spanband ... hier heb je echt wel genoeg aan denk ik...
met stackhout bedoel ik verschillende maten (dikte) houten balkjes op 30-40 cm gezaagd, zodat je je toppen kunt duiken en mikken.

Succes !

----------


## oxidizer

een spanband van ongeveer 10 tot 15 cm breed doet het bij mij goed.

wordt gebruikt bij mij met een event set van rcf:
2 bassen (de 1018) en een top (De 6000)

kan je al spreken van een 200kg en geeft geen problemen alleen goed aanspannen.

----------


## 4AC

EDIT: deze '*tilt-plaat*' bevestig je op de sub en zorgt  er in eerste instantie voor dat de top onder een hoek gekanteld word,  maar ook dat deze steviger staat dan los op een setje subs.
NIET bedoelt om een hele stack op vast te sjorren, haha! Ik had begrepen dat het om het bevestigen van alleen een topje ging (zie hieronder).


Mvg,

Teun

----------


## rinus bakker

> een spanband van ongeveer 10 tot 15 cm breed doet het bij mij goed.



?? 10 tot 15 cm ??  breed  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 
Hebben we het dan over geweven polyester banden ?
Met een stalen ratel of 'klemgesp' ?

Foto?
Linkje?

----------


## MusicXtra

> een spanband van ongeveer 10 tot 15 cm breed doet het bij mij goed.
> 
> wordt gebruikt bij mij met een event set van rcf:
> 2 bassen (de 1018) en een top (De 6000)
> 
> kan je al spreken van een 200kg en geeft geen problemen alleen goed aanspannen.



En hoe zet je dat dan zo vast dat niet de hele stack omver kan vallen?
Dat is volgens mij wat TS bedoelt. En ik ben ook heel nieuwsgierig naar spanbanden van 10 tot 15 cm breed. :Confused:

----------


## tarpan

idd MusicXtra, ik heb nogal regelmatig te maken met mobiele podia, en als er daar op gesprongen wordt...

Die plaat lijkt me niet zo interessant 4AC aangezien er geen gat in mijn sub zit...toch niet onderaan  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Om je stack stabieler te krijgen heb je meer oppervlak nodig. Je zou kunnen denken aan een plaat multiplex, rondom 20 cm groter dan het grondoppervlak van je sub. Daar maak je, wanneer de sub erop staat, aan weerszijde van de sub een mogelijkheid om een sjorband te bevestigen.
Met een grondoppervlak dat rondom 20 cm groter is moet er heel wat gebeuren om het nog om te krijgen en op mobiele podia zou je de platen zelfs nog met schroeven vast kunnen zetten.

----------


## RenéE

Misschien een of meerdere zware kisten achter je stack tippen en deze er stevig aan vast sjorren?

----------


## rinus bakker

> ik heb nogal regelmatig te maken met mobiele podia, 
> en als er daar op gesprongen wordt...



Dan ga je je beklag doen bij de podiumbouwer en stelt hem in - overleg met de organisator - 
aansprakelijk voor alle gevolgen van het niet aanleveren van een voldoende sterke en stabiele 'ondergrond' 
- die jij bij de organisator hebt bedongen en die door hem moet worden betaald.

Niet zelf moeten gaan lopen klooien, omdat een ander zijn afspraken niet nakwam,of een fout heeft gemaakt! 

Je gaat toch ook niet aftakken uit een transformatorhuisje, omdat er door de stroomboer een Gamma-aggregaatje is neergezet?  :Mad: 
Of zelf maar landbouwplastic over het tent-dak leggen, omdat die niet waterdicht door de tentenboer is opgeleverd?  :EEK!: 

*2 4AC*
kun je me uitleggen waarom er zo'n 'dakgoot-profiel' aan de voor(?)kant van die 'baseplate' zit?
Dat maakt het juist lastiger om er (zware) ballasts-kisten of -kasten bovenop te zetten.
En als je niet kan 'ballasten', met wat voor BartSmitschroefparkertjes moet die dan vast komen te zitten?
Ik zie maar 1 schroefgaatje - en heb daarvoor ook nog even mijn juweliersloupe moeten pakken.

----------


## oxidizer

Ik heb deze spanbanden ook maar 2de hands gekocht, en zijn geweven polyester.

Ik zou niet weten waar ze vandaan komen, maar ik denk dat ze uit het transport komen, om zware ladingen vast te gespen op een oplegger ofzo. dus ze zullen alles wel goed bijeenhouden.

----------


## 4AC

De beschrijving van de TS is dermate onduidelijk dat ik begreep dat het om het wankelen van alleen de top ging. @TS & Rinus: De '*tilt-plaat*' die ik voorstelde bevestig je op de sub en zorgt er in eerste instantie voor dat de top onder een hoek gekanteld word, maar ook dat deze steviger staat dan los op een setje subs.

Als het om het bewegen van de hele stack gaat, dan zou ik op zoek gaan naar een stevigere ondergrond, haha. Of inderdaad bevestigen of verstevigen op de eerder genoemde manieren. Dat is creatief nadenken en daarmee zoeken naar een veilige oplossing. Er is geen 'standaard manier' om dit te doen, naar mijn weten.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik heb deze spanbanden ook maar 2de hands gekocht, en zijn geweven polyester.
> 
> Ik zou niet weten waar ze vandaan komen, maar ik denk dat ze uit het transport komen, om zware ladingen vast te gespen op een oplegger ofzo. dus ze zullen alles wel goed bijeenhouden.



Met een gesp van 10-15cm (100-150mm!) breed? Volkomen nieuw voor mij.
De span/sjorbanden die ik ken (in blauw, rood, of gestreept in alle kleuren van de regenboog) hebben gespen van niet meer dan 20-25mm - en komen meestal uit de hoek van de DHZ zaken.
De professionelere versies (vnl. oranje en groen) hebben ratels van ca. 50mm, en die kom je vooral tegen bij de ladingsjorders voor trucks ern treinen.
En ga je eenmaal graafmachines of tanks op diepladers vervoeren dan zie je al heel gauw dat 
die (kwetsbare kunststof) banden vervangen worden door zware sjorkettingen.

Wat jij beschrijft zijn banden en gespen van 100-150mm?
Dat is een mooi gordelbandmaatje voor een kameel of babyolifantje.
2e hands overgenomen uit de Zoo wellicht?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik ken de brede en heel brede banden eigenlijk alleen uit de jacht-havens, waar ze als hijsband 
onder de romp van motor of zeiljachten worden doorgehaald om ze zo in of uit het water te hijsen.

----------


## @lex

Dit schreeuwt om een foto!

@lex

----------


## tarpan

> Om je stack stabieler te krijgen heb je meer oppervlak nodig. Je zou kunnen denken aan een plaat multiplex, rondom 20 cm groter dan het grondoppervlak van je sub. Daar maak je, wanneer de sub erop staat, aan weerszijde van de sub een mogelijkheid om een sjorband te bevestigen.
> Met een grondoppervlak dat rondom 20 cm groter is moet er heel wat gebeuren om het nog om te krijgen en op mobiele podia zou je de platen zelfs nog met schroeven vast kunnen zetten.



Zoiets had ik ook al in gedachten, maar wou toch even checken of er niets voor-de-handliggender was  :Smile: .

@4AC: Zelfs als het enkel voor de top was, kon ik het nog niet gebruiken.
Bij dit systeem heb je geen normale pole-mounts, maar flensen (flenzen?) met M20

----------


## rinus bakker

Een *flensplaat* met daarachter een M20 schroefdraad bedoel je?
Een *flens* zit ook boven- en onder aan een gewalsd staalprofiel (IPN, IPE, HE enz), maar die bedoel je vast niet.

----------


## RonaldH

Je zou ook aan de onderste subs een stel uitklappoten kunnen maken (zoals aan rolsteigers).
Die kun je uitklappen en stellen als het nodig is, scheelt toch wat gesleep met underlayment platen :Smile:

----------


## SPS

Gewoon twee stelconplaatjes van 2x2 meenemen :Big Grin: 
Maar zonder dollen, bij onstabiele podia zou ik eerder opteren voor een groundstack, dus letterlijk: Op de grond! :Cool: 

Paul

----------


## NesCio01

Kun je je subs niet gewoon op de Europallets
laten staan waarop je ze vervoert in je vrachtwagen?

Als je je tops dan niet vliegt, kun je ze op je subs plaatsen 
en dan een spanband door de pallet enz.

Heb je gekregen of 2e hands spanbanden?
Check gerust even of de banden nog voldoen aan
de veiligheidscriteria.
Als ze niet oke meer zijn, rook je alsnog een mega zware pijp,
als het misloopt......

grtz

----------


## Richnies2000

denk dat er niet zoveel leden zijn die speakers op europallets vervoeren?

----------


## @lex

> denk dat er niet zoveel leden zijn die speakers op europallets vervoeren?



Ik heb wel twee Apogee AE-12 op een pallet in de opslag staan, maar om er zo mee te gaan reizen... Nee!

@lex

----------

